# Best earphones for classical music?



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I often listen to classical on the go. The default ipod earphones aren't very good. I hear too much background noise, sometimes have to increase the volume too much - and I don't necessarily want people around me to have to listen to what I'm playing as well.

Any earphones recommendations? The best ones for classical? I'd prefer earphones, as I find headphones too cumbersome when on the move.

(I've heard about the Etymotic ER-4, though the price is a bit steep)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

I like all things Sennheiser, so I use these:

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-CX...G9RI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293383389&sr=8-1

I prefer headphones myself, because I find them more comfortable, but these earbuds actually don't bother me. Good sound, too. If you like strong bass, these will work for you.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

If you're interested, there are a few other threads on this very topic:


*Headphones*
*Headphone Recommendations*
*Closed Headphones*


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I`ve owned the Thinksound "Rain" Earphones for about a month or so. While I find the sleeves not very comfortable, the sound is outstanding. They are much better (to my ears) than the Senheisser CX500. I just traded sleeves with my CX 500, and now they feel just fine. If you need a great deal of Base the rain is not for you, but for Classical music they are just fine.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I used a pair of Sony in-ear plugs with mean bass rendition. You'd think a good bass is only relevant for hip hop, dance, techno etc but I find that for classical music (especially opera) the bass makes it sound like you're actually in the opera house. I once listened to the finale from La Donna del Lago on the bus and I completely forgot where I was.


----------

